# Combat Sambo videoclips



## Yakov (Dec 29, 2003)

Every week we have open mat
in different clubs.

I'll try to make video recording of fights
as well as demonstration of some throws
you can find it here

videos on [url]www.nysambo.com[/URL] 

Yakov,
www.nysambo.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

That would be appreciated! There's so little Sombo material in English.


----------

